# How long to clear customs



## redbourn

I know from the tracking that 2 packages arrived at customs 3 days ago.

How long does it normally take for them to clear?

They didn't come from the EU

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## canoeman

How have you arranged to have delivered or collected? if it's a carrier hassle them


----------



## redbourn

canoeman said:


> How have you arranged to have delivered or collected? if it's a carrier hassle them


 of

They were sent by registered post direct to me.

I imagined that I would get something in the mail here to go and pick them up at the local post-office.

Michael


----------



## canoeman

In that case should be delivered direct to address, but customs can be quick or long delay never any real way of saying, if you have a tracking number then it should give you some idea of parcels location


----------



## redbourn

canoeman said:


> In that case should be delivered direct to address, but customs can be quick or long delay never any real way of saying, if you have a tracking number then it should give you some idea of parcels location


19/08/2013 11:49	Item handed over to customs authority for delivery.
19/08/2013 10:45	The EMS item arrived in Portugal .
15/08/2013 21:32	The EMS item was sent to Portugal .
15/08/2013 11:52	The EMS item is being forwarded to the EMS sorting center before sending it abroad.
15/08/2013 11:15	The EMS item is being forwarded to the EMS sorting center before sending it abroad.
15/08/2013 09:56	The EMS item was sent at the postal unit Ramat Hanassi


----------



## The Hog

redbourn said:


> I know from the tracking that 2 packages arrived at customs 3 days ago.
> 
> How long does it normally take for them to clear?
> 
> They didn't come from the EU
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Michael


Back in April I ordered some Rayban sunglasses which originated in China. The tracking showed that they arrived in Portugal in June (there had been delays at the factory). Despite sending customs all the receipts, order forms, proof of residence, fiscal numbers etc. etc. FOUR TIMES I am still waiting for them to be delivered.
My neighbour jokingly suggested that the customs officer was wearing them as we corresponded!
I have given up. I hope you have better success.


----------



## loonytoon

I wonder if Customs in PT are similar to those in the UK? my wife ordered some UGG boots, ostensibly from UGG. in fact, they were from a really good, fake website for a Chinese supplier. they arrived in the UK and were seized as fakes by Customs who did NOT let us know - we had to find out from the carrier. they were eventually destroyed but it was 5 months after this that we were informed of it

jeff


----------



## canoeman

Customs will return to carriers or their Portuguese agents for onward delivery,* if paperwork in order* it shouldn't take long, so fingers crossed the advice you where given by Consulate is ok.
If you think it's taking too long contact shippers agents at this end presumably CTT

As yet I've not had problems with Customs when importing but then I try to ensure that I keep to the € value "free" import limits and not had a hold up yet


----------



## redbourn

canoeman said:


> Customs will return to carriers or their Portuguese agents for onward delivery,* if paperwork in order* it shouldn't take long, so fingers crossed the advice you where given by Consulate is ok.
> If you think it's taking too long contact shippers agents at this end presumably CTT
> 
> As yet I've not had problems with Customs when importing but then I try to ensure that I keep to the € value "free" import limits and not had a hold up yet


Thanks.

I don't know how long "too long" is but I'll wait 5 working days.

Went out for my first meal at a cafe last night and was amazed at how relatively inexpensive it was. I'm a good cook, so in Israel I rarely ate in restaurants because they are so expensive relative to income.

Good sized piece of fish (hake); potatoes; broccoli; carrots; a boiled egg and a pint (uma caneca) of beer - 5.35 €

Many people told me that it can be as cheap to eat out as to eat at home, and it seems like they're mostly likely correct!

Just the beer would have cost that in Tel Aviv!

Michael

P.S. The boiled egg surprised me 
P.P.S. I brought the PC in with me on the plane (no tax) so one box has used clothes and the other has 2 monitors. One of the monitors is a relatively expensive Dell which is why I shipped it. :fingerscrossed:


----------

